# Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

I recently upgraded this computer to Windows Vista ( originally XP SP3), and did a clean install. When i try to connect to wifi, error message saying "This computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed and configured" arises. The Lan works after installing the Realtek ethernet driver. In devices and manager shows etherenet, but not my Wifi card, Broadcom BCM94312HMG. Etherenet Controller device is missing and installed all Drivers from Dell Support website for this computer but still not working. Also cannot find the driver for the wireless card anywhere. Please help.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

Did you check with Dell first to see if your Dell has full Vista support from drivers? Or did you run the update advisor prior to installing?.

I think you may be missing your WiFi Vista compatible driver, So I think the only choice you have it to go back to XP (I suggest this anyway) As Vista is a very rubbish OS its full of bloat ware and is very resource hungry compared to XP.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

On XP the wireless did not work as well had the same issues i am having right now so i am kinda stuck ><


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

I also had the same problem with windows 7 32 bit


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

Look in BIOS to be sure the wireless card is not disabled . .


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

Wireless card is enabled.  I even took the wireless card out my computer and stuck it back in rebooted, still no help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

The XP and Win 7 driver is here:

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

Tried that no good


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

What does "no good" mean? . . was there an error when you installed the drivers? Does the wireless card show in Device Manager? Is the Wireless card switched on?


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

i installed that entire list of drivers , and problem is not solved. wireless card does not show in device manager. Wireless card should be switched on ( with enable / disable function button , i ticked the box to eneable card)


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

still looking for a way to fix this problem. Dont feel like buying another computer.. although this one seems like crap ><


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

On my mini, the wireless card is switched on using the Fn + F2 keys . . 

If it is not showing in Device Manager, it has likely failed


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

I also have function keys fn + 2 as the way to turn it on. What steps shold i take to mke it unfail or should i use my atheros wireless card from my acer?


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

when i press FN+2 though, no notification comes up or happens, and i have installed function keys


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

If it has failed, it will have to be replaced . . if they are the same card, it might work, but you could have problems finding drivers for it


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

The thing is it shows up on my acer notebook computer when i plug it in.... Adn the atheros is a different type of wireless card.


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

*when i plug in the wireless card to my acer notebook


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

is it possible my computer cant read the wireless card bc it doesnt have the card reader driver??


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

And btw does anyone know where i can find the driver for Broadcom BCM94312HGM, it is not on broadcom, ciscos, or dells website


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

The card reader driver should not matter . . although that is on the list of drivers from Dell also.

What happens when you plug the Acer card in the Mini?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*



bankaiblader said:


> And btw does anyone know where i can find the driver for Broadcom BCM94312HGM, it is not on broadcom, ciscos, or dells website


For what operating sustem . . Dell has it for XP and Win 7


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

It is shown under hardware but with the <!> triangle thing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

That means it needs the driver loaded.

If you are having difficulty installing drivers, be sure to load the Chipset driver first, then the others


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

one second, just tried downlaoding drivers , no good. ill post in a second


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

having trouble finding a usb flash drive... any suggestions?


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

when i plug the drive into my gateway netbook, (XP) it shows a second network connection optionbut when i try to connect says no wireless network connections detected , and on the working card theres almost 20 .


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

on gateway ( havent installed any drivers for it ) ... says it is working properly o-o


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

o btw its for windows 7


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

rebooting again now with battery out tryign again one last time.. if it doesnt work i really am stuck....


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

no luck.. any advice?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*



Old Rich said:


> Please post a screenshot of Device Manager . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*



bankaiblader said:


> when i plug the drive into my gateway netbook, (XP) it shows a second network connection optionbut when i try to connect says no wireless network connections detected , and on the working card theres almost 20 .


I'm amazed that the drive even booted when you pluged the drive into a gateway pc


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

im still wodnering as it doesnt show any sign on my dell


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*



Old Rich said:


> Please post a screenshot of Device Manager . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## bankaiblader (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

how to post screen shot from xp?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron mini 10V - "...does not have a wireless network adapter....."*

See the link in my signature


----------

